
Team WhiteBoarding with Twiddla - fogus
http://www.twiddla.com/
======
jqueryin
Wide open for XSS. I was in the sandbox with someone clearly from here testing
out various XSS methods. I'm actually more concerned about the fact my XSS
bubbled up to <http://www.twiddla.com>, not just the sandbox.

~~~
tibbon
I got forwarded to Goatse (pumpkin-style!) Someone's in the public room
dropping in redirects testing those out for sure.

~~~
kenshi
I got forwarded to a porn site from the sandbox.

~~~
aikidesign
Same here... Porn site "popped" while my boss was standing across from the
desk

------
oneplusone
WARNING: It has been exploited with XSS that redirects you to porn sites when
you visit the sandbox.

~~~
yesimahuman
Ahh yes. Lucky I didn't have my volume on in class, and I'm sitting in the
back row!

------
megamark16
Very cool tool, I wonder what the business model for something like this looks
like, advertisements and premium accounts? Either way, this will definitely be
going into my tool belt of online apps.

------
hypermatt
Pretty cool little piece of software, now it would be even cooler if it was
liked worked as an addon with like aim or skype or something.

